# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Bán xe Piaggio Liberty 125 đời 3Vie,dk 2015 giá 38,5 triệu,đk 2015,biển đẹp 59S2:193.93

## odvwnrflxqcs

*[replacer_a] 125 đời cao 3Vie, màu đỏ tươi đời 2015. Biển số cực đẹp : 59S2- 193.93* 

Xe chính chủ nguyên zin mới cứng,chưa sữa chửa gì, còn đầy đủ 2 gương 2 chìa khóa. Máy đi khỏe tiết kiệm xăng,bảo dưỡng đúng định kì.Đã đi 8.600 km.

Giá bán 38,5 triệu. Có giảm thêm cho người nhiệt tình.

Xem chi tiết: Bán xe Piaggio Liberty

----------

